# First 4k edited video



## 480sparky (Oct 27, 2015)

Had to buy new software that's capable of saving at 4k rez.  Enjoy!


----------



## RichBrown (Feb 12, 2016)

Great compilation of shots. So smooth!!!! I'm definitely a fan of the music too.


----------



## 407370 (Feb 13, 2016)

Very impressive video (got to get me one of those drones) but I thought the music was a bit inappropriate, something with a more natural feel like pan pipes or orchestral without a dominant human voice perhaps.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 13, 2016)

The problem with music is there is _never_ any that will be appropriate to everyone.


----------



## Village Idiot (Mar 22, 2016)

Not to derail, but what's your work flow? I have a P3P and haven't don't much video editing. I tried dragging a video into premier but on my Retina MBP it barely plays and it looks like it's only "imported" at 1080p. The original files play decently in Quick Time though.

Also, I realize the laptop probably isn't the best option. I do have a desktop that has quite a bit more power I could use...once I buy a new mobo the fix the current one that's apparently crashed.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 22, 2016)

I merely start recording video before take-off and never shut it off.  I drag all the entire files into CyberLink PowerDirector 14.  I then start cutting them up and rearranging them.  Once I have them in a more sensible order, I add the audio track and add the titles.


----------



## JacaRanda (Mar 22, 2016)

Very nice!  Looks like fun too.


----------



## CherylL (Mar 22, 2016)

Smooth flying and edit.  The colors looked very good too.  I really liked the close to the ground flying footage.


----------

